
Show HN: App to convert steps walked to Bitcoins - prggmr
http://burningmanapp.co/
======
gsr
Hey guys I designed the app, if you have any feedback, would love to hear.
Thanks!

~~~
holoiii
How are you making money? Are there ads in the app?

~~~
gsr
We're not making any money right now. But will do later through sponsored
bitcoins.

------
shmapf
Any chance of an android version?

